# VST Basket Advice



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi guys

Want some advice on these baskets. I currently have a Strada 18g precision basket which I'm using with my Nuova Simonelli Oscar. I am in the process of getting a La marzocco linea mini and and at the same time I'm wanting to get a basket that takes more coffee. I'm thinking of a 21g. Do I need to get one or can I just dose extra on the current one. I'm concerned about the head room that the LM would need, or shouldn't I be worried?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Id get the next size basket up ... vst 20g will be +/-1g . vst 22g the same . so you could do either .. I am unsure of the depth of a spouted LM PF though ( as the machine doesnt come with a naked ) . The spouted might not be able handle a bigger basket depth wise

Edit - i have an LM pf here , ill go check the 20g one


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks, I actually have an XT bottomless LM portafilter.


----------

